
Who really needs a CMS? | Millwood Online Blog - timmillwood
http://www.millwoodonline.co.uk/blog/who-really-needs-a-cms#.U1AtFiu1bwc.hackernews
======
nsfyn55
The "C" in CMS is misleadingly thought to stand for "Content" when in many
cases it stands for "Control". I have been asked on several occasions to build
a site on a CMS when it was completely inappropriate usually prodded with the
phrase "I don't want to rely on developers for every little change." When I
dissect this I realize what they are actually saying is "Developers belong to
a shady international cabal and they intend to hold my site hostage I have to
prevent this."

